# So where are all the carbon Cannondale 25.4 mm seatposts?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

It's like there has been some giant conspiracy to buy all of them up, you can't find one of the SAVE 25.4 posts anywhere, and the lesser and heavier c2 posts only pop up once in a long while.
Did cannonade not make enough? did they have some issue to stop production?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Enve makes them in that size.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, and I may end up buying theirs, but they are the only option right ow. And it's hard not to have an almost visceral reaction to the idea of paying $275 for a seatpost.
What's most, they're aggressive about patrolling their pricing, kind of like a small scale Specialized, and there are no deals, even $10 off, to be had on them.
I understand they make good stuff, but they get premium-plus for it, and their post isn't even particularly light.
The Cannonade SAVE ones retail at $200, which is bad enough, but they're not even in stock at Cannonade, or any dealers.
If it were a different size, the world's your oyster for options but right now the free market is kicking my butt.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

FSA makes them too. I sold one on ebay for $100 or less brand new some time ago. Carbon post and metal topper where the bolts are. Not the best quality thing out there but price is okay if you can find one.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> FSA makes them too. I sold one on ebay for $100 or less brand new some time ago. Carbon post and metal topper where the bolts are. Not the best quality thing out there but price is okay if you can find one.


Yeah, you know this obscure topic well... I'm pretty sure FSA quit making them, at least under their name. I actually think they sell that same post to Cannondale as it's Cannondale-labelled bottom rung carbon post, that C2 thing... both are pretty crude mass-produced thick-wall carbon tube with a heavy metal head glued in, not a recipe for compliance or light weight.
Indeed they and the C2 pop up once in awhile, but still... the SAVE higher end one that my original post was about just doesn't exist anywhere...

But yes, you have nailed the range of solutions, $275 for the ENVE ....or bring the weight up 80 grams and go super stiff with the $90 C2/FSA when they do pop up on used market.
I'l prob just go the $90 route and then flip it on flea-bay when a SAVE or used ENVE some up.
Cannonade just created this weird situation when it went to 25.4 and hasn't done a good job of covering the demand on it. But... def a 1st world problem, I should stop whining.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

How about this?

Cannondale Save Carbon Road Seatpost Di2 Compatible 25 4x350mm 15mm Offset C | eBay


----------

